# What FreeBSD brings ?



## Ungaro (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been using a Linux distro (Debian) for 5 years for my home server. 
I use this server to print, to store all my datas, to manage my VPN connection (in order to get access to my private network every where)... And I'm pretty happy with this distro.

But, I've heard a lot of good things about FreeBSD, and I've been testing it for 2 weeks.
I think that the system is well done, but I'd like to know : why would you prefer FreeBSD more than a Linux Distro (like Debian or Centos... which are very good choices for stability) for my home server ? 

I know that FreeBSD code is better than Linux one (cleaner)... but the different tests done which you can see on the Internet say that Linux is faster than FreeBSD in all domains.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 13, 2010)

No no no no! *Not again!* Look in the Off-Topic forum for a dozen threads about this.

Closed.


----------

